# проблемы с util-linux или крик души

## Bor81

Было sys-apps/util-linux-2.12

черт с ним что опции для указания длины ключа не было

зато хоть работало

обновился до sys-apps/util-linux-2.12-r1

и тут начался цирк...

обновиль же и ядро

ну собрал я gentoo-sources-r9

и пересобрал nvidia-kernel alsa-driver etc...

перезапускаюсь

замечаю что запроса на примоунт закриптованого раздела

нету вылетает с ошибкой

загрузившись пробую руками

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@work portage # /sbin/losetup -e aes-cbc /dev/loop0 /dev/hda4
> 
> You must specify a key size (in bits) for use with CryptoAPI encryption.
> ...

 

ну думаю ладно

вспоминаю опцию для длины ключа -k

пробую

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@work portage # /sbin/losetup -e aes-cbc -k 256 /dev/loop0 /dev/hda4
> 
> /sbin/losetup: invalid option -- k
> ...

 

начинаю нервничать

следующий шаг

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> man losetup
> 
> 

 

про длину ключа ни слова  :Sad: 

естесвенно счас замаскаю этот соберу старый

но ведь после такого так и хочется согласится про розделее портадже дерева на 3 ветки

ЗЫ: почему все в этом мире так  заплутано ?!

----------

## Bor81

Если кому интересна эта тема смотри

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=34985

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25192

http://www.kerneli.org/pipermail/cryptoapi-devel/2003-September/000642.html

----------

